# AquaClear 110 Changes?



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I was planning on ordering a canister filter today but have decided to instead purchase an aquaclear 110. I have read through a lot of reviews and have used this filter (smaller size) on smaller tanks. But while reading through the reviews I noticed a lot of people will use different combinations of media in it instead of the basics that come with it? My tank is a 55 gallon with only 3 juvie yellow labs at the moment. In 2 weeks I hope to place my order for fish. My final stocking will be 12 demasoni, 6 white top hara and then 4 yellow labs. So this 55 is going to be pretty stocked. Should I stick with the media it comes with or should I consider using something else? Any suggestions? Reasons for changing? I don't fully understand how the various chemicals, etc work?? Thanks.


----------



## Dannyboy (May 8, 2003)

Use the sponge at the bottom.
Use 2 inches of polyester fiberfill on top of the sponge
Use the bio rocks on top of the fiberfill

The carbon is not needed if you perform weekly water changes. Twice a week water changes are even better for a fully stocked tank to keep nitrates down. Save the carbon to remove medication.

You will be AMAZED on how much gunk the fiberfill removes from a fully stocked tank. One sponge is not enough. You can add another small bag of bio rocks. This extra bag will be handy if you need it to seed another tank with good bacteria at a later date.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

For that size tank and bioload your going to need a canister and an AC 100. A lot more bio and chemical and mechanical filtration. On my 55 and 70 I use a fluval 405 (a little mechanical mostly bio), an ac70 (mostly mech little bio) and an ac50 set up as surface skimmer (little bio, mostly mech).

I do water changes weekly, service the AC 70 & 50 every 10 days and service the fluval 405 every 4 weeks. By off setting filter maintenance you never disrupt your bio filtration which is very critical.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

I agree with Rockydog. I have a 90g and I use an Eheim 2028 mostly for biological and some mechanical filtration, an AC110 for mostly mechanical and a HOT Magnum 250 hooked up to a surface skimmer for mechanical filtration and to keep the surface free of any film. I would suggest you use both the AC110 and a canister.


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I can get an Eheim classic 2217 at Petsmart for $135.99 which would be plenty of filtration for a 55 gallon tank. Or I can get the AC110 for $89.99 and your saying I would need more filtration. I may just go with the Eheim canister. Here is another questions. Right now I am running an AC20 on the tank along with a Regent HOB that came with it. The AC20 actually moves the water a lot more than the large regent. I mainly put the AC20 on there because a friend ran it on her smaller tank for a few weeks for me to help seed my tank, etc. The regent is basically a piece of **** and it isn't working very well. This tank has been up and running for about 6 weeks, fish were added about 3 weeks ago maybe 4. If I take this regent off and leave the AC20 and the new filter I buy will I be ok? Or will there be a mini-cycle? Right now the load is small with only 3 juvenile yellow labs but more will be coming in about 2-3 weeks. Any thoughts on that? Thanks.


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

What you can do is take some of the media from the Regent and cut it into pieces and put it in the new Eheim along with their media and squeeze the rest into the intake area and the filter will seed immediately and leave the AC20 running also and you shouldn't spike. You're planning on 22 fish in a 55 gal - eventually I think you're going to have to upgrade your AC20.


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

I just use two sponges in my AC 110s. I run canister filters with biological media on my tanks as well.

If I were you I would get the Eheim 2217 so that you have one HOB filter and one canister filter on your tank. The higher flow/smaller volume of the HOB filter is good for mechanical filtration and the lower flow/higher volume of the canister is good for biological filtration.

I would just add the new filter to your tank and then remove the Regent after allowing several weeks for the nitrifying bacteria to colonize the new filter media.


----------



## rancherlee (Sep 15, 2008)

If your looking at the AC110 check out Foster and Smith and search for Item #CK-120311 in the search box. The guys as monsterfishkeepers told me about this deal. 33.99$ + shipping for one. I ordered 3 to get the price over 100$ and used coupon code 3658576 to get 10$ off 100$ purchase to get 3 of them shipped to my house for under 105$ !!!!!! The LFS wanted 79$ for 1


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

This is an interesting topic to me because I've always been a huge fan of Aquaclear HoBs. The only canister I've used in 10 years is the Mag 350 but today i splurged and purchased a Marineland C-360. It took a bit to set up, even with the supplied DVD - really the only confusion point was how to attach the shut-off-valve/intake/outake to the motorhead. My only complaint with the whole thing is the shut-off valve itself, the liittle piece of plastic the size of a measuring teaspoon that looks it's just a matter of time until it snaps. Hopefully it is tougher than it looks.

I bought the C-360 mostly to play with and decide if I like it enough to pick up a couple more for a new 125 gallon I'm considering purchasing. But the thing of it is I could but four AC110s, be moving 2000 gph instead of 720 and have all fairly close to the same benefits, for less money. Sure a little more bypass with the AC's but dollar for dollar it's a tough filter to beat.

Back to the post/question - I run my AC's with the supplied carbon when they are new just because it comes with it and it can't hurt setting up a new tank. Then after about three weeks I replace the carbon with a couple of more bags of the bio-rings so that the box is full. Works for me!

Cleaning tip - unplug your AC before removing the sponge and media to rinse in water from the tank (never tap water). Then if you don't have one, invest in a Water Python and usE that to vacuum the AC while it's not running, absolutely amazing how much ****/junk collects in those things.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I have four AC 110's on my 125 CA tank, Big nasty fish. The AC's are set-up with the sponge on the bottom the filter floss in the middle and the bio-matrix/ bio-lava rock on top. My tank stays crystal clearunless I move the gravel around a whole lot! It clears back up from that with in 3-4 hours. I love the AC seris filters.

By the way remember Petsmart price matches So go on line print off the online ad and take it in the store. they honor them in 99% of stores.


----------



## ksane (Mar 19, 2008)

rancherlee said:


> If your looking at the AC110 check out Foster and Smith and search for Item #CK-120311 in the search box. The guys as monsterfishkeepers told me about this deal. 33.99$ + shipping for one. I ordered 3 to get the price over 100$ and used coupon code 3658576 to get 10$ off 100$ purchase to get 3 of them shipped to my house for under 105$ !!!!!! The LFS wanted 79$ for 1


You're my hero! I have the link from MFK where you can buy them for $45 plus $5 shipping but I didn't know there was a link you could get them even cheaper! Thank you so much! I just ordered 2 of them. The coupon code didn't work for 3 and I couldn't find one on Google that did, but that's ok-I didn't need 3 of them anyway. Still one heck of a deal for the best HOB filters there is. Thanks for letting us know


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Yeah, thank. I ended up going to Petsmart friday night and I bought a Penguin 350 for only $26.99. This worked out well because it takes the same size cartridges as the crappy Regent that I had running. So I was able to put the 2 old cartridges is in along with the 2 new since it can take 4. This isn't the greatest filter but it was a good deal and is running great! But after I saw this price for the 110 I went ahead and ordered 1. So I think between the Penguin 350 and the AC110 I am going to have really good filtration for my tank and all for only $61, can't beat that! Although I also ordered a Stealth 200W heater for my tank. I can't wait for my 110 to come!


----------



## DRA Tropicals (Aug 26, 2007)

I need help finding the right link,I did as I read the other post said about Smith&Foster and the item number but I got a price of 79 dollars.. any help here would be great t

Thanks Don


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

Not sure what is happening on your end but it is still showing at 33.99 for me. Just copy and paste that item number including the CK.


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

hey whats going on guy great topic i have the same zise takn 55gl and about 24 mbunas im runnin a ac110 but with this link im taking a trip to petsmart and im coming home with another ac110 now my ? is are 2 ac110 too much for a 55 gl or i should b ok? please help me out thanks..


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Two AC110 will be fine and your fish will love you for it !!! 8)


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

freddy1477 said:


> hey whats going on guy great topic i have the same zise takn 55gl and about 24 mbunas im runnin a ac110 but with this link im taking a trip to petsmart and im coming home with another ac110 now my ? is are 2 ac110 too much for a 55 gl or i should b ok? please help me out thanks..


Two AC110 will be fine and your fish will love you for it !!! 8)


----------



## dgretz (Nov 25, 2005)

I have 2 AC 70's on a heavily stocked 55-gal with about 40 mixed Tang's. Been running this for a couple of years with regular water changes and no problems. The calvus, cyps and lamprologous breed regularly in this set-up.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

2 AC110's on a 55 is excellent filteration! Nearly a perfect match IMO.


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## dtress3 (Jan 27, 2007)

I don't think you can overfilter, especially with 24 mbuna in a 55!
:lol:


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

My new AC110 just arrived via tracking it online. Can't wait to go home on my lunch break and get it up and running. Fishies will be happy with the improved water movement and filtration. I noticed a huge improvement replacing the Regent with the Penguin 350.


----------



## CharlieTuna (May 20, 2006)

@freddy

Hey. i have a 55 gal and i've run 2 ac110's for over 3 years now. with 22 mbuna i'd deffinatly go with 2 ac's. also if you can, try to rotate the cleaning of them so that the bacteria level stays somewhat consistant. changing both at the same time may cause an amonia spike.

2 ac110's on a 55g :thumb:


----------



## freddy1477 (May 20, 2008)

thanks. yeah i took the link they post to petsmart n got 3 ac's 110 for 33 dollars each good deal guys. now since i have very good filtration now would i b able to stock a few more mbunas?


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, what is the deal with the $33 110's? I bought up a bedroom full (kidding, but quite a few, just too good a deal). I had a AC 70 go bad on me last night (impeller) so I just replaced it with one of the 110's - love it. You should see one of these bad boys go in a 30 gallon! =D>


----------



## mmd (Aug 26, 2007)

i just ordered 3 for 101.00 what a steal


----------



## ace36m (Oct 19, 2008)

I just bought 2 of them and a few other items. But....I went back in to recheck the price and I can't find them for that price any more, they are coming up at 79.99.

Anyone else seeing that?

Also I found a $10 off a $100 order coupon (new one that worked) coupon code 3658578


----------



## knotty dreadlocks (Oct 31, 2008)

do you guys happen to know if this deal is still available


----------

